# Here's my LED grow sherbet & GDP



## Dan789 (Jan 15, 2017)

I've got two 4x4 tents,  in the first I've got three sherbet clones, there I'm running one King 1200, one Lighhouse blackstar V2 240 and a Viparspectra 450.  The numbers don't correspond to any wattage usage as in order they're using King = 1.95 amps at 120 volts=234 watts, Blackstar = .9 amps x120= 108 watts, and the Vipar at .8 amps x120= 96 watts.  So to sum this, total LED wattage for this tent 438 watts.  In the second tent where I'm growing the three GDP clones, just the King, and another Blackstar fixture using similar wattages, total for that tent is 342 watts.  
Now they're in the second week of bloom, and after 8 weeks veg and two for transition.  A the end of veg on 12/15/16 is when I changed to 12/12. 

View attachment IMG_2151.jpg


View attachment IMG_2147.jpg


View attachment IMG_2160.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 15, 2017)

Beautiful garden!


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 16, 2017)

:stoned:


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey, thanks Bomb, much appreciated.  I've been viewing everyone else and their grows so here's my contribution.  
I had an epiphany on my methods and the scog, along with switching some of the nutrients I used, using ph control was the result.  
I've been an LED fan since they started becoming more available, but still use fluorescents for veg.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking good my friend looking very good


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice.,,,and im glad you started your own journal.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2017)

I agree, lots of frosty goodness in there. nice job.


----------



## Locked (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking good. Green Mojo.


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks all, added another blackstar fixture that I had to the GDP tent to even things out, as it's difficult to have too much light.

And of course I'll post more pics as the grow progresses.


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sherbet tent grow progress :clap::clap: 

View attachment IMG_2185.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 17, 2017)

There's some tastiness right there my friend can't wait to see them when they're done :48:


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 18, 2017)

At lights out I snapped a few shots. This is the GDP.:fly::icon_smile: 

View attachment IMG_0078.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks like it's been snowing in them tops. Great job


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 20, 2017)

Here's the latest installment, really getting sticky.  

View attachment IMG_2227.jpg


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 22, 2017)

Here's what's happening at lights out today, thought I'd share.:vapleaf: 

View attachment IMG_2241.jpg


View attachment IMG_2245.jpg


View attachment IMG_2247.jpg


View attachment IMG_2254.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks like that led is kicking butt!


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Bomb, I've got a couple buds that fell under the King Plus 1200 where lot of the pistils are turning orange, checked the trikes on one of the leaves and just a few amber.  This at the forth week, not ready quite yet.


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 25, 2017)

Here's a few shots of the progress, this was today at lights out.  :farm::watchplant::fly: 

View attachment IMG_2274.jpg


View attachment IMG_2275.jpg


View attachment IMG_0105.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 26, 2017)

nice job dan!  leds by storm..


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 4, 2017)

GDP getting closer, getting some color. 

View attachment IMG_2396.jpg


View attachment IMG_2394.jpg


View attachment IMG_0209.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 6, 2017)

Getting some purple going on.  :fly:  :icon_smile: 

View attachment IMG_2426.jpg


View attachment IMG_2423.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 6, 2017)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 6, 2017)

Great colors. I see a bud pic of the month future candidates.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes sir thats a sexy girl there. I really love a good purple strain. She sure is a looker, green mojo on a epic finish.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone, best grow ever.  Just waiting for some amber to make the scene, the sunset sherbet is taking its time a little behind the GDP.


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 7, 2017)

wow nice looking ladies you have their. keep it up


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks Sin, just looking at your grow, very nice.  :icon_smile:


----------



## 400watter (Feb 9, 2017)

Very nice purple there. Beautiful looking buds.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 11, 2017)

Progress, GDP and Sunset Sherbet tonight at lights out. 

View attachment IMG_2444.jpg


View attachment IMG_2433.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2017)

Beauty abounds in this journal.. Very nice!


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks Rose, you're too kind.  I'm getting anxious though, hardly any amber, just two or three trich's on the leaves I cut to check.  Cut a bud, gave it a quick dry and smoked half a bowl last night, very smooth and a nice little Mellow stone. :fly::fly::bong:


----------



## Kraven (Feb 12, 2017)

How many days in....GDP will easily run 70-73 days and I'm not sure about the SSS but bet it will run pretty close as well. The girls look awesome....I would enter the Feb BPOM with those man.....them girls are sexy.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 12, 2017)

Kraven thanks for the words of encouragement, these are 60 days in, 70-75 will take this through the end of the month.  :watchplant:


----------



## Kraven (Feb 12, 2017)

They might ripen faster, I was just giving kind of a good range. Best to keep a good watch on them just to be sure. Both times I have ran GDP it finished right at 70 days....and was serious dank.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 12, 2017)

A few more shots 

View attachment IMG_2469.jpg


View attachment IMG_2451.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2017)

That purple and green is just too pretty. I want to smoke that right now.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 12, 2017)

Rose, If anyone could bottle an outcome like this, I'd pay almost any price for it.  Those choosing to purchase their MJ are missing the best part, imho.  To get visual results like this gives me the biggest thrill.  :fly:  :fly:  :fly:


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 14, 2017)

Snapped a few shots, still waiting...  
:watchplant:  :watchplant: 

View attachment IMG_2502.jpg


View attachment IMG_2500.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2017)

those are some beautiful flowers, dan. love the purple. i grew some thai a couple of time. wicked sativa dominant. finally wound up chopping them after 13 or 14 weeks. very few ambers even at that advanced age. just could not help myself. i am sure you know they pack on the weight late in flower so the longer you can wait, the better. that sherbert sure is frosty. nice work.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice work Dan. Now the fun part....just watching them plump.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 18, 2017)

New shots today at lights out. :watchplant: 

View attachment IMG_2510.jpg


View attachment IMG_2508.jpg


View attachment IMG_2507.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Feb 18, 2017)

Looking absolutely beautiful my friend


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks BL, getting close, seeing a few more amber trichs' and the purple in the leaves is getting deeper.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow they look very nice. So much purple. Great job.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2017)

That looks like it could be an ornamental house plant lol


----------



## Kraven (Feb 21, 2017)

You should enter her in BPOM, she is sexy.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yep, threw a pic up for BOM the other day.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 21, 2017)

I really appreciate all the good vibes and support from everyone.  Very glad to have joined, love growing and seeing all the different methods and how many different aspects are involved.


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow very outstanding women you have thier. Would put my two cents in but you don't need them . Your doing a great job


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 23, 2017)

Had a scare the other day with my soon to finish grow, showed some burning at the edges on my buds.  Checking over everything I'm doing and checked my PH meter calc against the tap water.  That's been as high as 8.5, we'll when it reads 6.2 somethings off.  
Sure enough, it's off even though I'm close the gremlins are at work every time the lights go out seemingly.  

:watchplant: 

View attachment IMG_2545.jpg


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 23, 2017)

Today at lights out, here's one of the GDP, and the second is the Sunset Sherbet, just starting to show some color.  :watchplant: 

View attachment IMG_2555.jpg


View attachment IMG_2560.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Feb 23, 2017)

Really nice work. :48:


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm enjoying the fruits of your labor, long distance.
I like when the leaves change colors like that.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks, much appreciated Kraven, Screwdriver; without the leaves changing colors, the sherbet buds were all one color, so was glad to see something adding interest.  :fly:  :fly:
:watchplant:


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 25, 2017)

very nice!! love the colors..


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 1, 2017)

Chopped the GDP today, here are some pics.  First is the GDP, next two are the Sunset Sherbet.   :fly:   :fly: 

View attachment IMG_2617.jpg


View attachment IMG_2614.jpg


View attachment IMG_2612.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2017)

nice job.


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 2, 2017)

Chopped the GDP and its now drying.   Now watching the Sunset Sherbet, some amber but not much, lots of leaves changing colors.  Here's some pics for you bud porn lovers.  Lol.    :fly:    :fly:    :fly: 

View attachment IMG_2638.jpg


View attachment IMG_2637.jpg


View attachment IMG_2636.jpg


View attachment IMG_2635.jpg


View attachment IMG_2634.jpg


View attachment IMG_2633.jpg


View attachment IMG_2632.jpg


----------



## AGuy (Mar 3, 2017)

Some crazy purple color. Very pretty.


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 18, 2017)

Weigh in, at finish (cured), GDP 385.5 grams, @ 450 measured (elect.) watts = .855/watt;    Sunset Sherbet 442.2 grams @ 438 measured watts = 1.009/watt.

I'll try to calc out cost per gram after I do a total wattage spreadsheet for both tents, our electrical baseline rates have risen to .19/kWh, so power company's putting their fingers on the scale and the PUC is passing everything they (utilities) want. I do have solar to offset but then you've got to amortize the cost of the system, too complicated.  But way better than buying @ $250/400 once from the dispensaries.  :fly:  :icon_smile:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 18, 2017)

Just ballparking it you probably paid less than $200 from seed to chop(I used 6 months). So for over 2 lbs of awesomeness you spent $200 in electric. Plus it is a good hobby and relaxing to garden. Winner! Winner! Nice job!


----------



## Guano (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow Dan, those are amazing!!


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks, OF and Guano, much appreciated.  

Just figuring out the electrical costs for the grow now knowing what was harvested.  827 grams, around $357 for electrical this was figured at the base line $.19/kWh (1871)kWh used total. 
$.44/gram. Or $12.46/once.


----------

